# Travish lawn journal



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hey all
I've been stalking this site for a couple months now after stumbling onto one of my fellow Utahns @wardconnor YouTube videos. There is an incredible amount of information on the site. Thanks. I've been going low on my front lawn for about 8 years now. My grass is 100% KBG. I decided to nuke about half of it last year because of that darn poa was taking over. I nuked it in the middle of July last year and reseeded with KBG. After careful consideration I decided to topdress and overseed with champion Gq PRG. I put down the sand in the dark last evening. I'm going to throw the seed in my lesco spreader put it down today. Any suggestions on the spreader setting for PRG? I was planning on 10-15lb per 1k feet. It's a bit thin in the photos. I was able to get my hands on a verticutter about a month ago and had to let er rip. Thanks again for all the great information. 



Updated photo 6/17/19


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hope i didn't go too heavy on the sand 😂. Also my soil test. Probably not a good time of year to do it. I took the samples in the middle of the summer heat.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Good work. You'll be fine on the sand.

10 lbs per 1000.

I just finished my top dressing application. I went heavy. I'm still undecided on whether or not I am going to overseed prg.

I need to swing by your place.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Travis, this looks great. What cultivar(s) of kbg you have?


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

wardconnor said:


> Good work. You'll be fine on the sand.
> 
> 10 lbs per 1000.
> 
> ...


Come on over. It's off the beaten path tho. Northwest of Ogden. I wish it was as nice as yours. I need to swing by and see your place and see it in person. 
A friend of mine was in your neck of the woods and found your place. He said it looked amazing. Thanks for setting the bar high. 👊🏻👍🏻


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> Travis, this looks great. What cultivar(s) of kbg you have?


Crap! I can't remember exactly. A small nursery near me sells it. They call it "magic carpet". I believe it's a blend of 5 varieties of KBG. I'll find out and let you know. Thank you for the input on my soil sample. 👊🏻


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Four days after sand and seed. I'm a bit worried i didn't broom it in enough. Any thoughts? Should i brush it in more on the bare spots? And reapply PRG seed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I had success with just hand watering the heavy spots. I used the jet setting in the hose nozzle to push the sand down.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

g-man said:


> I had success with just hand watering the heavy spots. I used the jet setting in the hose nozzle to push the sand down.


Thanks @g-man


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

I'm in the same boat  going to keep an eye on things and see how it looks in a few weeks with some N on it! Pushing growth now to help it grow through.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

@blorge good luck brother. If all else fails i have a golf hole cutter! &#128521;


----------



## blorge (Mar 22, 2018)

Hahaha I might need one.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Here's my shaggy lawn 8 days after sand and seed.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Here's my lawn 2 and ½ weeks after sand and overseed and first cut with the reel. A bit thin still but I'm loving the PRG. Thanks for recommendation @wardconnor


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

@g-man an This is the seed.

[/url


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Looks fantastic. You just wait on that PRG it just gets better. I am glad to hear that you like it.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

It's starting to fill in. Im loving how well the PRG stripes. Does anyone use a Tru-cut with the roller? When my turf was straight KBG the blades seemed to lay down and not stick up as much. I'm curious if the roller was causing this. So far the addition of the PRG has seemed to help. Now I'm on the hunt for a greens mower.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks really good...


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

@ctrav thanks.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Here's my lawn about 5 weeks after sand and overseed. I'm loving it. Thanks everybody for all the info


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

The seed is filling in great


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

My lawn came out of winter looking better than ever thanks to the fall nitrogen blitz. Thanks @g-man I've aerated, verticut and put down some prodiamine.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks awesome @TravisH06 !!


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks @ctrav your lawn is looking great too.


----------



## TravisH06 (Jun 17, 2018)

I decided to throw down some more sand. This is 9 days after.


----------

